# Schwere Darstellungsfehler mit ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Powercolor)



## Flex (5. Juni 2006)

Ja, meine Radeon ist wohl leider abgeschmiert, aber vielleicht hat ja noch eine geniale Idee, wie sie zu retten ist.

Der Fehler kam urplötzlich nach einem Neustart, hat sich in keinster Weise vorangekündigt oder sonstwas. 

Es liegt nicht an Treibern o. ä. da der Fehler selbst im Dos Modus vorhanden ist!
Das letzte bisschen Hoffnung dass ich habe, kommt wenn man die Karte ausbaut und dann wieder einbaut, dann ist das Bild für ca. 10 Sekunden normal, bis der Fehler dann wieder auftritt. 

Im Anhang ein schöner Screenshot!


----------



## Drol-Anurav (5. Juni 2006)

der Screenshot deutet auch eher auf ein Hardware-, als ein Software-Problem hin, auch ich denke, dass der Driver hier keinen Einfluss darauf hat.
Da die Karte jedoch ein Weilchen läuft, ohne dass die Störung auftritt, könnte das Problem vielleicht mit Überhitzung zusammenhängen. Wie hört sie sich an, wie läuft der Kühler, was sagt das Bios über Schnelligkeit des laufenden Lüfters, bzw die Temperatur des Chips, hast du manuell etwas an den Cool n Quiet Einstellungen im Bios geändert, etc . . . ? 
(bei mir schnurrt selbige Karte grade brav wie ein Kätzchen vor sich hin - und ich hatte mit ihr in zwei Jahren noch nicht ein Problem)


----------



## Flex (5. Juni 2006)

Lüfter läuft, alles in bester Ordnung, auch die Werte sind völlig im Normbereich.

Nur dieser Fehler halt... Ich vermutete einen geplatzten Kondensator o. ä. konnte aber nichts feststellen (Visuell zumindest nicht)


----------



## TeamSynatic (5. Juni 2006)

Wie sieht es aus mit den Kontakten der einzelnen Bauteile (Chips, Kondensatoren, Anschlüsse, usw.)? Vielleicht ist da einer kaputt!?  

Ein geplatzter Kondensator müsste eigentlich größere Auswirkungen haben... :suspekt:


----------



## Flex (5. Juni 2006)

Naja, ich hab jetzt kein größeres Elektronik Equipment hier, aber vom visuellen her ist nichts beeinträchtigt und sie ist ja auch nicht im laufenden Betrieb o. ä. abgestürzt, sondern einfach bei einem Neustart in diesen Modus übergetreten... 

Bin da echt ratlos und habe leider auch net soviel technisches KnowHow in dem Bereich. Der Support von seitens des Herstellers war etwas rar und wenn ich sie so einschicke (keine Garantie mehr) würde es mich allein zur Diagnose schon Geld kosten... Wo dann vielleicht rauskommt, dass nix mehr zu machen ist und das würde mich dann schon sehr ankotzen.

Mal abwarten, vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine geniale Vermutung


----------



## Drol-Anurav (5. Juni 2006)

hast du den Fehler schon auf die Karte lokalisiert ? - bau die Karte mal woanders ein, vielleicht liegts auch am AGP-Slot, bzw am Motherboard.
Und sonst bring die Karte doch morgen mal zu k&m - selbst wenn du für den check da wirklich nen bisschen was zahlst, ist immernoch besser, als wenn du die Karte gar nicht mehr nutzen kannst . . .


----------



## Flex (5. Juni 2006)

Nein, sie läuft auf jedem Rechner nicht und wegen der GraKa mal eben nach Köln ist nicht gerade mein Favorit... 
Aber wieso K&M? Da hab ich sie ja nicht mal gekauft  Haben die 'ne größere Hardware Werkstatt?


----------



## Ti_sch (5. Juli 2006)

Hi
also ich hatte so ein ähnliches problem vor einem halben auch mal.
hab ne ati radeon 9600 XT (powercolor)
hab die karte eingeschickt und habe ne neue wieder bekommen.
aber jetzt hab ich nen änliches problem wieder.
erstmal funktioniert kein grafik treiber mehr bei mir richtig..
catalyst controll dingsdabumsta stürtz immer ab. und beim spielen stürtz der auch je nach spiel nach bestimmten zeiten ab.


zum beispiel kann ich nicht mehr in NFS underground 2 rennen fahren also wenn der die strecke oder die stadt laden will stürtzt der ab.
bei BF2 kann ich wenn ich glück habe mehrere studen lang spielen..
aber dann gibt es noch spiele wenn ich die spiele stürtzt der grafik treiber irgend wie so ab das es so änliches aussieht wie auf dem screen shot(nur net ganz so krass) vom ersten beitrag.

ich habe aber keinen bock die karte wieder 6 wochen einschicken zu lassen.. und dann is die in nem hablen jahr wieder in fritten.. so kann das doch net sein..


----------

